# hi im new



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

just like to say hi im new on here i have two jumping ponys and a arab horse how is now 24 yrs old we was going to a show on saterday but just heard that the show we was going to has strangle on its yard so we are not going


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi and welcome,i have a dartmoor pony,tb chesnut mare,welsh x,and a anglo arab mare whos 31.I havent done any competitions for years,been draghunting a few times,mainly hack out .


----------



## Natnat (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi i have recently taken on a 14.3 coloured 21 year old and we were going to do my first fun ride at the weekend but that was cancelled because of strangles outbreak. We are suppost to be doing our first ridden show on the 6th april but its doubtful of wether that is going to go ahead, GUTTED. She is tha best horse ever bless her, he puts up with me. Have fun at the shows when they eventually start up.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

hi and welcome 
love to see some pic's


----------

